# IP-Masquerade Problem



## boutl (18. November 2004)

Ich habe mir einen Debian-Server gebastelt, den ich auch als Router verwenden möchte.
Internetverbindung wird aufgebaut, auch das Skript scheint zu stimmen, doch das Problem ist folgendes. Ping ins Internet von den internen Rechnern geht. Telnet funktioniert teilweise: Ich erreiche den Server, werde auch nach dem benutzernamen und password abgefragt, aber dann passiert nichts mehr.
Ich poste einfach einmal meine Einstellungen, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich wähle mich mittels ppp ein
Sollte noch irgendetwas benötigt werden, einfach posten

firewall-script:

#!/bin/sh
#
# rc.firewall-2.4
FWVER=0.75
#
#               Initial SIMPLE IP Masquerade test for 2.4.x kernels
#               using IPTABLES.  
#
#               Once IP Masquerading has been tested, with this simple 
#               ruleset, it is highly recommended to use a stronger 
#               IPTABLES ruleset either given later in this HOWTO or 
#               from another reputable resource.
#
#
#
# Log:
#       0.75 - Added more kernel modules to the comments section
#       0.74 - the ruleset now uses modprobe vs. insmod
#       0.73 - REJECT is not a legal policy yet; back to DROP
#       0.72 - Changed the default block behavior to REJECT not DROP
#       0.71 - Added clarification that PPPoE users need to use
#              "ppp0" instead of "eth0" for their external interface
#       0.70 - Added commented option for IRC nat module
#            - Added additional use of environment variables 
#            - Added additional formatting
#       0.63 - Added support for the IRC IPTABLES module
#       0.62 - Fixed a typo on the MASQ enable line that used eth0
#              instead of $EXTIF
#       0.61 - Changed the firewall to use variables for the internal
#              and external interfaces.
#       0.60 - 0.50 had a mistake where the ruleset had a rule to DROP
#              all forwarded packets but it didn't have a rule to ACCEPT
#              any packets to be forwarded either
#            - Load the ip_nat_ftp and ip_conntrack_ftp modules by default
#       0.50 - Initial draft
#

echo -e "\n\nLoading simple rc.firewall version $FWVER..\n"


# The location of the iptables and kernel module programs
#
#   If your Linux distribution came with a copy of iptables, 
#   most likely all the programs will be located in /sbin.  If 
#   you manually compiled iptables, the default location will
#   be in /usr/local/sbin
#
# ** Please use the "whereis iptables" command to figure out 
# ** where your copy is and change the path below to reflect 
# ** your setup
#
IPTABLES=/sbin/iptables
#IPTABLES=/usr/local/sbin/iptables
DEPMOD=/sbin/depmod
MODPROBE=/sbin/modprobe


#Setting the EXTERNAL and INTERNAL interfaces for the network
#
#  Each IP Masquerade network needs to have at least one
#  external and one internal network.  The external network
#  is where the natting will occur and the internal network
#  should preferably be addressed with a RFC1918 private address
#  scheme.
#
#  For this example, "eth0" is external and "eth1" is internal"
#
#
#  NOTE:  If this doesnt EXACTLY fit your configuration, you must 
#         change the EXTIF or INTIF variables above. For example: 
#
#            If you are a PPPoE or analog modem user:
#
#               EXTIF="ppp0" 
#
#
EXTIF="ppp0"
INTIF="eth0"
echo "   External Interface:  $EXTIF"
echo "   Internal Interface:  $INTIF"


#======================================================================
#== No editing beyond this line is required for initial MASQ testing ==


echo -en "   loading modules: "

# Need to verify that all modules have all required dependencies
#
echo "  - Verifying that all kernel modules are ok"
$DEPMOD -a

# With the new IPTABLES code, the core MASQ functionality is now either
# modular or compiled into the kernel.  This HOWTO shows ALL IPTABLES
# options as MODULES.  If your kernel is compiled correctly, there is
# NO need to load the kernel modules manually.  
#
#  NOTE: The following items are listed ONLY for informational reasons.
#        There is no reason to manual load these modules unless your
#        kernel is either mis-configured or you intentionally disabled
#        the kernel module autoloader.
#

# Upon the commands of starting up IP Masq on the server, the
# following kernel modules will be automatically loaded:
#
# NOTE:  Only load the IP MASQ modules you need.  All current IP MASQ 
#        modules are shown below but are commented out from loading.
# ===============================================================

echo "----------------------------------------------------------------------"

#Load the main body of the IPTABLES module - "iptable"
#  - Loaded automatically when the "iptables" command is invoked
#
#  - Loaded manually to clean up kernel auto-loading timing issues
#
echo -en "ip_tables, "
$MODPROBE ip_tables


#Load the IPTABLES filtering module - "iptable_filter" 
#  - Loaded automatically when filter policies are activated


#Load the stateful connection tracking framework - "ip_conntrack"
#
# The conntrack  module in itself does nothing without other specific 
# conntrack modules being loaded afterwards such as the "ip_conntrack_ftp"
# module
#
#  - This module is loaded automatically when MASQ functionality is 
#    enabled 
#
#  - Loaded manually to clean up kernel auto-loading timing issues
#
echo -en "ip_conntrack, "
$MODPROBE ip_conntrack


#Load the FTP tracking mechanism for full FTP tracking
#
# Enabled by default -- insert a "#" on the next line to deactivate
#
echo -en "ip_conntrack_ftp, "
$MODPROBE ip_conntrack_ftp


#Load the IRC tracking mechanism for full IRC tracking
#
# Enabled by default -- insert a "#" on the next line to deactivate
#
echo -en "ip_conntrack_irc, "
$MODPROBE ip_conntrack_irc


#Load the general IPTABLES NAT code - "iptable_nat"
#  - Loaded automatically when MASQ functionality is turned on
# 
#  - Loaded manually to clean up kernel auto-loading timing issues
#
echo -en "iptable_nat, "
$MODPROBE iptable_nat


#Loads the FTP NAT functionality into the core IPTABLES code
# Required to support non-PASV FTP.
#
# Enabled by default -- insert a "#" on the next line to deactivate
#
echo -en "ip_nat_ftp, "
$MODPROBE ip_nat_ftp


#Loads the IRC NAT functionality into the core IPTABLES code
# Required to support NAT of IRC DCC requests
#
# Disabled by default -- remove the "#" on the next line to activate
#
echo -e "ip_nat_irc"
$MODPROBE ip_nat_irc

echo "----------------------------------------------------------------------"

# Just to be complete, here is a partial list of some of the other  
# IPTABLES kernel modules and their function.  Please note that most 
# of these modules (the ipt ones) are automatically loaded by the 
# master kernel module for proper operation and don't need to be 
# manually loaded.
# --------------------------------------------------------------------
#
#    ip_nat_snmp_basic - this module allows for proper NATing of some 
#                        SNMP traffic
#
#    iptable_mangle    - this target allows for packets to be 
#                        manipulated for things like the TCPMSS 
#                        option, etc.
#
# --
#
#    ipt_mark       - this target marks a given packet for future action.
#                     This automatically loads the ipt_MARK module
#
#    ipt_tcpmss     - this target allows to manipulate the TCP MSS
#                     option for braindead remote firewalls.
#                     This automatically loads the ipt_TCPMSS module
#
#    ipt_limit      - this target allows for packets to be limited to
#                     to many hits per sec/min/hr
#
#    ipt_multiport  - this match allows for targets within a range
#                     of port numbers vs. listing each port individually
#
#    ipt_state      - this match allows to catch packets with various
#                     IP and TCP flags set/unset
#
#    ipt_unclean    - this match allows to catch packets that have invalid
#                     IP/TCP flags set
#
#    iptable_filter - this module allows for packets to be DROPped, 
#                     REJECTed, or LOGged.  This module automatically 
#                     loads the following modules:
#
#                     ipt_LOG - this target allows for packets to be 
#                               logged
#
#                     ipt_REJECT - this target DROPs the packet and returns 
#                                  a configurable ICMP packet back to the 
#                                  sender.
# 

echo -e "   Done loading modules.\n"



#CRITICAL:  Enable IP forwarding since it is disabled by default since
#
#           Redhat Users:  you may try changing the options in
#                          /etc/sysconfig/network from:
#
#                       FORWARD_IPV4=false
#                             to
#                       FORWARD_IPV4=true
#
echo "   Enabling forwarding.."
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward


# Dynamic IP users:
#
#   If you get your IP address dynamically from SLIP, PPP, or DHCP, 
#   enable this following option.  This enables dynamic-address hacking
#   which makes the life with Diald and similar programs much easier.
#
echo "   Enabling DynamicAddr.."
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr

echo "    Enable Proxy_ARP.."
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/proxy_arp

# Enable simple IP forwarding and Masquerading
#
#  NOTE:  In IPTABLES speak, IP Masquerading is a form of SourceNAT or SNAT.
#
#  NOTE #2:  The following is an example for an internal LAN address in the
#            192.168.0.x network with a 255.255.255.0 or a "24" bit subnet mask
#            connecting to the Internet on external interface "eth0".  This
#            example will MASQ internal traffic out to the Internet but not
#            allow non-initiated traffic into your internal network.
#
#            
#         ** Please change the above network numbers, subnet mask, and your 
#         *** Internet connection interface name to match your setup
#         


#Clearing any previous configuration
#
#  Unless specified, the defaults for INPUT and OUTPUT is ACCEPT
#    The default for FORWARD is DROP (REJECT is not a valid policy)
#
echo "   Clearing any existing rules and setting default policy.."
$IPTABLES -P INPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -F INPUT 
$IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -F OUTPUT 
$IPTABLES -P FORWARD DROP
$IPTABLES -F FORWARD 
$IPTABLES -t nat -F

echo "   FWD: Allow all connections OUT and only existing and related ones IN"
$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $EXTIF -o $INTIF -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
#$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $INTIF -o $EXTIF -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
#$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $EXTIF -o $INTIF -j ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $INTIF -o $EXTIF -j ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -A FORWARD -j LOG

echo "   Enabling SNAT (MASQUERADE) functionality on $EXTIF"
$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
#$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE

#von Google_Groups
#$IPTABLES -A POSTROUTING -t nat -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
#$IPTABLES -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

echo -e "\nrc.firewall-2.4 v$FWVER done.\n"



****************************************************************************************************

route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
129.27.232.1    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
172.16.156.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
0.0.0.0         129.27.232.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
0.0.0.0         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

*****************************************************************************************************


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2004)

Also wenn ping funktioniert und telnet auch (wenn auch nur teilweise) kann es IMO nichts mit der Firewall bzw. dem IP-Masqurading zu tun haben, da die IP-Pakete ja ihr Ziel erreichen. Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Protokollen aus?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## boutl (19. November 2004)

Ich habe jetzt ssh auch versucht, und es funktioniert nur teilweise. Anmeldefenster kommt, will mich einloggen, dann öffnet sich der Eröffnungsscreen und dann bleibt alles stehen.
Bitte um Hilfe, ich habe schon so viel Zeit investiert, und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

lg


----------



## JohannesR (19. November 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ping funktioniert und telnet auch (wenn auch nur teilweise) kann es IMO nichts mit der Firewall bzw. dem IP-Masqurading zu tun haben, da die IP-Pakete ja ihr Ziel erreichen. Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Protokollen aus?
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac



Hm, Ping ist ICMP, von daher kann Ping durchaus durchgehen und alles andere wird teilweise oder ganz gedropped. Leider hab ich grade keine Zeit mir das Ganze anzusehen...


----------



## boutl (19. November 2004)

Vielleicht hast du irgendwann einmal Zeit, dir das kurz anzuschauen. Bis dahin werd ich weitergoogeln. 

lg


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, Ping ist ICMP, von daher kann Ping durchaus durchgehen und alles andere wird teilweise oder ganz gedropped. Leider hab ich grade keine Zeit mir das Ganze anzusehen...



Ja, das ist mir klar. Aber das ICMP geht heißt schonmla das die Firewall nicht einfach stumpf alles dropt, also wie z.B. wenn die gestoppt ist (ist zumindest bei Shorewall so) und Telnet ist ja wohl IP, oder?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

